# Ladder support article



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Several folks inquired about specifics of the ladder support system I use. I just added an article on it on my GR blog -
http://www.grblogs.com/index.php/2008/12/13/ladder-track-support-systems?blog=25

Coming from the MLS site might lead you to a 403 Forbidden page. Just click on "bypass this message"

-Brian


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

I get this messsage when I click your link: 

403 Forbidden 

Please stop referer spam. 

We have identified that you have been refered here by a known or supposed spammer. 

If you feel this is an error, please bypass this message and leave us a comment about the error. We are sorry for the inconvenience. 

If you are actually doing referer spam, please note that this website/b2evolution no longer records and publishes referers. Not even legitimate ones! While we understand it was fun for you guys while it lasted, please understand our servers cannot take the load of all this cumulated spam any longer... Thank you. 

Also, please note that comment/trackback submitted URLs will be tagged with rel="nofollow" in order to be ignored by search engines.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Please disregard my post, you covered it in your original post.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice article Brian..welll done and well photographed.

A few questoins....Why did you decide to drill the ground versus just pound the supports into it? Do you see the need for the gravel at the bottom of the hole as very important? Seems to me that once the roadbed is buried in gravel, it's not going anywhere...even if you walk on it. Thoughts?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 12/14/2008 11:34 AM
Very nice article Brian..well done and well photographed.

A few questions....Why did you decide to drill the ground versus just pound the supports into it? Do you see the need for the gravel at the bottom of the hole as very important? Seems to me that once the roadbed is buried in gravel, it's not going anywhere...even if you walk on it. Thoughts?





Thanks Mike. Pounding the supports in could work depending on your soil. It would be very difficult to do here as the soil is like concrete. Drainage issues of water in the pipe can be a problem depending on your climate. I have heard of problems with frozen water bursting pipes. Some seal the top of the tube with caulk to deal with it. 

I had a buddy over today and he his layout is in a wooded area with lots of tree roots. We worked out driving half inch diameter, two foot long rebar half way down then slipping half inch conduit over that and then the PVC over the conduit. Its working pretty well so far. 


-Brian


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian, Thanks for posting this link. I'm planning an expansion this Spring and would like to use this pvc lumber. However, my HD doesn't seem to even know what it is and going to the HD website and searching for "tufboard" and "pvc board" turns up nothing. Does it go by any other name? 

Also, how much does it cost? I was looking at some similar stuff, it has a groove in it and seems to be made of some kind of plastic. They keep it outside in the garden area. It's about $8 for 8'.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

I can't find it either in my area. So I'm looking at PVC "trellis or lattice trim" that comes in many colors. In the store I can bend it down to a 4 foot diameter. Drawback is that it is not solid, but channeled. Not the end of the world and I've seen it used here by forum members.... examine the photos on this forum and you will see pics on it. One guy is running his line feed wires through the channel. 

gg


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Try trim plank, It was located on the back wall of my HD. Menards also carries it and cheaper. 
Found this,
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Search?keyword=trim+plank&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------

